# Qui peut m'aider à configurer mon Ibook G4 pour le wifi svp?



## pimpompoum (30 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

il y a un bail que je n'ai pas utilisé mon iBook G4 mais je vais en avoir besoin très prochainement pour me connecter en Wifi. Or à l'époque, je ne sais plus pour quelle raison, j'avais bidouillé le configuration Airport, ce qui avait rendu l'accès au Wifi impossible...
Lorsque je lance Airport, celui-ci même en étant activé ne détecte aucun réseau !
Comment puis-je le configurer pour pouvoir me connecter à nouveau ?

Je suis tout à fait novice en Mac, et votre aide me serait d'un grand secours !
Je vous remercie par avance...


----------



## Arlequin (30 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour
Bienvenue

A priori, aucune bidouille nécessaire

Voir du coté de l'émetteur (borne ou autre) si aucun filtre n'est activé


----------



## pimpompoum (30 Octobre 2009)

Merci de la réponse, cela étant... j'avais déjà essayé de ne rien bidouiller, c'est justement que ça ne marche pas 
Il n'y a aucun filtre, et mon ordinateur de bureau étant connecté en wifi,  lui, détecte 3 réseaux, je ne comprends pas pourquoi l'Airport n'en détecte pas un seul...

Lorsque j'ouvre "connexion à Internet", puis "Airport", cela me met :
-identifiant de la borne : indisponible
- Etat : aucun réseau associé

lorsque je tente de créer un réseau avec mes identifiants la connexion ne se fait pas...
Help ! :hein:


----------



## -oldmac- (31 Octobre 2009)

l'antenne Airport est branchée ? :rateau:


----------



## pimpompoum (1 Novembre 2009)

:mouais: je sens comme de moquerie ? hé, j'ai dit novice en Mac, pas préhistorique 
par contre ça n'arrange rien à mon affaire, ça ne marche toujours autant pas... j'ai même montré la bête à un ex démonstrateur en Mac qui n'a pas plus trouvé que moi d'où venait la faille... (c'est peut-être pour ça qu'il est "ex-", me direz-vous )
Bon, personne pour relever le défi ?


----------

